# Hopdog Beerworks Is Opening... This Weekend!



## revdrjbob (24/8/11)

Dudes and Dudettes,

This Saturday 27th HopDog BeerWorks will be opening it's cellar door in South Nowra from 10 am. Tasters available, bottles, 4 packs, cases and Growlers too. The cellar door will have all 4 of the HopDog first releases available - the Pale US pale ale, The Midgee South Coast Mild Red ale, Black Sunshine oatmeal stout and Horns Up rye IPA.

Thanks to all, please come along if you can.

Also, sadly the resturant side is not happening, just a brewery and cellar door. Check out more details at www.hopdog.com.au 

The brewery is located at:
2/175 Princes Hwy
South Nowra, NSW 2541

\m/
Tim


----------



## DU99 (24/8/11)

wort kits sound interesting


----------



## .DJ. (24/8/11)

Good luck!!


----------



## scott_penno (24/8/11)

Hi Tim,

Good luck with this! 

Just out of curiousity, your Web site mentions a 200L 'nano-brewery' - is this something along the lines of a purpose-built brewery, a Braumeister or something you've built yourself?

sap.


----------



## poppa joe (24/8/11)

I am only Ten Mins. from there...
Gotta remember some reason to go to Bunnings......  
Cheers
PJ


----------



## revdrjbob (24/8/11)

Sap,
Kind of purpose built, but with the kettle, hlt and mash tun from Blichmann. Cheaper and bigger capacity than the Beer Belly gear too. Would have loved a big shiny 6hL DME or Farra, but didn't have the available cash. Going to start uber-small and work our way up. 

\m/
Tim


----------



## revdrjbob (24/8/11)

poppa joe said:


> I am only Ten Mins. from there...
> Gotta remember some reason to go to Bunnings......
> Cheers
> PJ


Just around the corner PJ? Damn right you'll have to pop into Bunnings over the weekend!

\m/
Tim


----------



## XavierZ (24/8/11)

Now I have two excuses to hit the South Coast. WOOtO !!!


----------



## bowser (19/9/11)

I had one of the Pale Ales which i picked up from Berri bottle shop on Saturday, if i had known the brewery was open I would have stopped in for sure.

Will have to visit the parents at sussex more often now!


----------



## alcoadam (22/9/11)

revdrjbob said:


> Dudes and Dudettes,
> 
> This Saturday 27th HopDog BeerWorks will be opening it's cellar door in South Nowra from 10 am. Tasters available, bottles, 4 packs, cases and Growlers too. The cellar door will have all 4 of the HopDog first releases available - the Pale US pale ale, The Midgee South Coast Mild Red ale, Black Sunshine oatmeal stout and Horns Up rye IPA.
> 
> ...






G'day Tim,

I was down at Berry today and decided to grab one of your pale ales. Good stuff with plenty of hop flavour! My first sip gave me the impression of Amarillo hops.though readingthe label it hinted of only a single New Zealand hop. 

I havent used NZ hops yet though could I probe you as to the variety of hop used?? J  

Feel free to keep it a secret but great stuff anyhow.yourbrew has delivered my hop-hit for the day.



Cheers,

Adam.


----------



## ploto (14/9/12)

I am drinking one now and wondering if it is Motueka? There is something familiar about it but I may well be wrong. Nothing much about the Pale Ale on their website.


----------

